# [SOLVED] Openoffice-2.2.0 - problem z kompilacją

## radek-s

Witam!

Nie wiem co może być grane - openoffice nie chce się skompilować na ednym z komputerów. Na drugim skompilował się bez problemu....

troche info:

openoffice instaluje z flagami:

```

app-office/openoffice-2.2.0 [2.1.0-r1] USE="branding cairo cups dbus eds firefox gnome gstreamer gtk java kde ldap mono%* odk pam -binfilter -debug -seamonkey -sound -webdav" LINGUAS="en pl -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br% -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz% -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo% -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga% -gl% -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN% -mr_IN% -nb -ne% -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss% -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk% -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

```

kompilacja wykrzacza się:

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator==(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, const com::sun::star::uno::Type&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:534: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator==(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, const com::sun::star::uno::BaseReference&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:554: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/usr/include/stlport/stl/_hashtable.c: In member function 'void stlp_std::hashtable<_Val, _Key, _HF, _Traits, _ExK, _EqK, _All>::erase(stlp_priv::_Ht_iterator<typename stlp_std::slist<_Val, _All>::iterator, typename _Traits::_ConstTraits>, stlp_priv::_Ht_iterator<typename stlp_std::slist<_Val, _All>::iterator, typename _Traits::_ConstTraits>)':

/usr/include/stlport/stl/_hashtable.c:333: warning: declaration of 'typename stlp_std::slist<_Val, _All>::iterator __last' shadows a parameter

/usr/include/stlport/stl/_hashtable.c:321: warning: shadowed declaration is here

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/uno/current_context.hxx: In function 'com::sun::star::uno::Reference<com::sun::star::uno::XCurrentContext> com::sun::star::uno::getCurrentContext()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/uno/current_context.hxx:64: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/uno/current_context.hxx: In constructor 'com::sun::star::uno::ContextLayer::ContextLayer(const com::sun::star::uno::Reference<com::sun::star::uno::XCurrentContext>&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/uno/current_context.hxx:120: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_module.cxx: In function 'PyObject*<unnamed>::setCurrentContext(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_module.cxx:671: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_module.cxx:671: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_module.cxx: In function 'void initpyuno()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_module.cxx:722: error: 'PyEval_InitThreads' was not declared in this scope

distcc[18469] ERROR: compile /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/pyuno/source/module/pyuno_module.cxx on localhost failed

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/pyuno_module.obj'

'---* tg_merge.mk *---'

dmake:  Error code 255, while making 'do_it_noopt'

'---* tg_merge.mk *---'

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.2.0/work/ooo/build/OOF680_m14/pyuno/source/module

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.2.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  openoffice-2.2.0.ebuild, line 327:   Called die

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-office:openoffice-2.2.0:20070512-130256.log'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.5  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.11"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.19-suspend2-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-suspend2-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 10 May 2007 04:30:10 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/conf.d/local.start /etc/conf.d/net /etc/localtime /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/layman/sarven /usr/local/portage/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://radek.torun.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa amarok amr ao aoss arts artswrappersuid asf audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bittorrent bl branding bzip2 cairo cardbus ccache cdparanoia cdr clamav cli colordiff config_wizard cracklib crypt css cups cvs dbus device-mapper disk-partition divx dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emoticons emots_gg6 encode esd evo evolution extraicons extramodules fam fat fbsplash ffmpeg finger firefox flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gadu gd gdbm gif gimpprint glitz gmedia gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gzip hal ibam icons iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdgraphics kerberos kickoff lame lcms ldap libg++ live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad mail matroska matrox midi mikmod ming mmx mmxext mng mono mozbranding mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses netmeeting new-login nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs odk ogg opengl openssh oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pertty pmount pmu png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reflection reiser4 reiserfs samba sdl sensord session shorten slang sndfile sounds sox speech speex spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl svg symlink tcpd tga theora tiff tlen truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode unzip usb userlocales utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vidcap voice vorbis wavpack widescreen wifi win32codecs wma wmf wmp x86 xanim xcomposite xforms xine xinetd xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xterm xv xvid xvmc yaz zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse synaptics keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

pozdrawiam i dziekuje za pomoc w rozwiązaniu problemuLast edited by radek-s on Tue May 15, 2007 4:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edi15ta

w CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS zastap -Os na -O2

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *edi15ta wrote:*   

> w CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS zastap -Os na -O2

 

to raczej nie pomoze bo w ebuildzie jest: 

```
replace-flags "-O?" "O2"
```

----------

## mpapis

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

1) a wiec tak wydaje mi sie dziwne uzycie -march=pentium-m i -mtune=pentium-m naraz poniewaz wedlog: http://gentoo-wiki.com/CFLAGS te flagi sie troche wykluczaja, wedlug tej strony: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_M.28Centrino.29.2FCeleron_M najlepiej jak bys uzyl :

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

2) to moze byc problem ze zmiana flagi threads/nothreads w USE, sprobuj: 

```
emerge --deep --newuse -p
```

 powinno ci pokazac jakie pakiety powinny byc przekompilowane, jesli cokolwiek sie pokaze sprobuj rekompilacji (bez -p)

3) jesli poprzedni krok nie pomogl sprobuj: 

```
revdep-rebuild -- -p
```

 powinno pokazac ktore pakiety trzeba przekompilowac bo zmienily sie wersje bibliotek, aby je przekompilowac (bez -- -p)

4) gdyby to niepomoglo to mozesz sprobowac zamaskowac mono w USE (ciekaw jestem jak duzo osob korzysta z mono w oo)

5) jesli nadal nic niepomaga to wklej tutaj wyjscie z: 

```
equery u python

equery u openoffice
```

EDIT:  *radek-s wrote:*   

> LINGUAS="en pl -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br% -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz% -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo% -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga% -gl% -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN% -mr_IN% -nb -ne% -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss% -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk% -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"

  to juz przesada, masz chyba cos nie tak z srodowiskiem, bo % to wg man emerge:  *Quote:*   

> % suffix = newly added or removed

  to samo z mono w USE, ja mialem cos takiego przy kompilacji php, mimo ze flaga apache byla wlaczona to cos ja z automatu wylaczalo

----------

## radek-s

 *mpapis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) to moze byc problem ze zmiana flagi threads/nothreads w USE, sprobuj: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dziekuje - dodanie flagi threads i przekompilowanie z nia systemu rozwiązało problem z kompilacja openoffice (tak swoja droga ciekawe co ona ma wspolnego z oo). Jeśli chodzi o "%"  nie wydaje mi sie że coś mam nie tak, znak ten informuje o dodaniu nowej flagi do ebuilda lub jej usunięciu.

jeszcze raz dziękuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam!

----------

## mpapis

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi o "%"  nie wydaje mi sie że coś mam nie tak, znak ten informuje o dodaniu nowej flagi do ebuilda lub jej usunięciu.

 

tak tylko ze u ciebie informuje ze wylaczyles jezyki, wylaczyles jakies jezyki ?

----------

## manwe_

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> (tak swoja droga ciekawe co ona ma wspolnego z oo)

 

```
$ euse -i threads

global use flags (searching: threads)

************************************************************

[-    ] threads - Adds threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

```

Błąd kompilacji: 

```
error: 'PyEval_InitThreads' was not declared in this scope
```

To ma wspólnego.

----------

## mpapis

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

>  *radek-s wrote:*   (tak swoja droga ciekawe co ona ma wspolnego z oo) 
> 
> ```
> $ euse -i threads
> 
> ...

 

okay wiemy ze jest zaleznosc, tylko dlaczego niema dodanego (no)threads do USEflag openoffica zeby mozna bylo na to zareagowac ?

----------

## manwe_

Niektóre rzeczy rozłożone na wątki b. ciężko przełożyć na jeden, stąd pewnie nie ma nawet możliwości kompilacji bez threads. Błąd leży raczej po stronie ebuild'a, który nie sprawdza czy mamy to dostępne w systemie [nadaje się na bugs.gentoo].

----------

## radek-s

 *mpapis wrote:*   

>  *radek-s wrote:*   Jeśli chodzi o "%"  nie wydaje mi sie że coś mam nie tak, znak ten informuje o dodaniu nowej flagi do ebuilda lub jej usunięciu. 
> 
> tak tylko ze u ciebie informuje ze wylaczyles jezyki, wylaczyles jakies jezyki ?

 

o dziwo nie wyłączałem zadnych językow...grunt że działa - jeszcze raz dzięki:)

----------

